# water drain cap



## mftl (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi I have just bought a chausson welcome 69 and the fresh water drain cap leeks out I fought it might have a seel on it but it has not got one can you help 

Mat


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As there are many different forms of drain, a photograph would be very helpful. On some vans a simple cork from a bottle will work while others have a lift up flap in-line. Mine has a weird (but now fairly common) locking lever that expands the plastic 'cork' which costs about £11 to replace.
It may be worthwhile joining MHF where there is a 'library' of stored information available on anything and everything, particularly about motorhomes.
Alan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Maybe the washer in the screw cap has been lost or the cap's thread has been crossed.

Try some PTFE (plastic tape for engineers :lol: ) on the external thread or try to buy a suitable sized O ring to fit inside the cap.

Alternately the threads might just need cleaning and lubricating.


----------



## bob8925 (Jul 25, 2010)

my drain tap was leaking on my bessacar, its the blue plastic type.
dealer told me to rub vaseline inside tap as a small stone etc can xtop tap closing fully.

works fine now.


----------



## mftl (Mar 3, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone for the help I have just been told by my dealer that it should have a rubber seal so I will get one of them thanks

Mat


----------

